# Need a speed loader for 9mm XD-S which is the best one?



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Need a speed loader for 9mm XD-S which is the best one?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

UpLULA Universal Pistol Magazine Loader


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

+1 for the UpLULA. Doesn't really matter what caliber or round you're asking about. If you want the best speedloader, this is it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the best by far......
$29.65
Amazon.com : Mag Lula Universal Pistol Magazine Loader : Gun Magazine Loaders : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I see Amazon has the Lula on Prime but the up-Lula is a few weeks out. I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Not much I would suspect; Uplula is manufactured by Butler Creek


From the Butler Creek website...

UpLULA is a trademark of maglula Ltd. and is used with permission. USA and international patents pending.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

'Speed loader' actually describes a devise that loads the cylinder of a revolver. You won't gain speed by using a magazine loader on a semi-auto pistol. The fastest way to load a magazine is to hold it in your strong-side hand, with your thumb on top to pressure the round down into the magazine, guiding it with the fingers of your left hand. It takes some practice, but your right hand thumb will eventually get strong enough to speed the process and allow you to load quickly without tiring your thumb, excessively. The mag loaders are fine for beginners, but become an aggravation, over time, in my own experience.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Want it for the wife's XDS. 
Looks like the uplula is made for pistol and lula for rifle


----------

